# Magic - 2/20/09



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

I got word that 2knees and powbmps are skipping Killington (wind delays) in favor of Magic today. I can't wait to see the video those two put together, hopefully complete with cheezy 80's hair band soundtrack! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

i think i sense a bromance brewing...:lol:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wind holds...that means powder Saturday...Wateas are coming too late...noooo!!!11! (Actually the Barons are coming too late, Wateas I could get today.)


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think i sense a bromance brewing...:lol:


Just as long as they and Greg and Brian don't double brodate.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Just as long as they and Greg and Brian don't double brodate.



i think that would be quite bromantic...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope the report is positive. Randi and I are planning on hitting Magic this Sunday with some friends.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Just as long as they and Greg and Brian don't double brodate.



Are you talking wife swaps?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i think that would be quite bromantic...



This thread has gotten brotarded.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> This thread has gotten brotarded.



don't be a bro-blocker.


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

uke:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard it was off the hook...they got plenty of video to prove it too

steveo


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I heard it was off the hook...they got plenty of video to prove it too
> 
> steveo



Yep. I'm hearing about craziness including skiing upper Black Magic. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2009)

so it sounds like magic will ski nice for the weekend


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

After all this buildup you guys are bound to be disapointed.  I've got shakey ass footage of 2knees on my camera and he's got some of me on his.  I'll post up what I have later tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

powbmps said:


> After all this buildup you guys are bound to be disapointed.  I've got shakey ass footage of 2knees on my camera and he's got some of me on his.  I'll post up what I have later tonight.



Next time you rip up Magic, make sure I can make it to get some quality footage of you too. Anyway, how'd you like the place?


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was great, but my skis didn't :lol:.  I was scared to hit the drops.  Landings seem a bit flat.

Anyone know how to "rotate" video?  Like a dumbass I was holding my camera sideways most of the time.  2knees is skiing quite a few 90 degree slopes.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I thought it was great, but my skis didn't :lol:.  I was scared to hit the drops.  Landings seem a bit flat.
> 
> Anyone know how to "rotate" video?  Like a dumbass I was holding my camera sideways most of the time.  2knees is skiing quite a few 90 degree slopes.



Yeah, Magic with lean coverage is a little jarring.

:lol: Ha! Sideways. No clue how to fix that.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 20, 2009)

*Rotate 90 in Windows Movie Maker*

Rotate 90 is one of the Video effects in Windows Movie Maker


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

I can rotate the clips in Movie Maker, but it makes 2knees a bit stockier.  Maybe I'll just go with that.


----------



## 180 (Feb 20, 2009)

Load them into Pacasa, it will let you rotate video.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2009)

Funny how this thread went off track so quickly.

Kind of nice.

Thinking of going to Magic on 2/27. Was going to go to K but now it's either Magic or Gore.

Conditions are very good in the ADK's right now. Time to revisit Gore after a boilerplate ski day/white knuckle blizzard drive home horror show of a trip 2 years ago.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

powbmps said:


> I thought it was great, but my skis didn't :lol:.  I was scared to hit the drops.  Landings seem a bit flat.
> 
> Anyone know how to "rotate" video?  Like a dumbass I was holding my camera sideways most of the time.  2knees is skiing quite a few 90 degree slopes.



in windows movie maker you can rotate 90 or 270, depending on which way you need to go.  

or you can just upload that mess to vimeo, i'll download it, fix it, and make one movie out of it.


22 posts and still no tr.  :dunce:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

anyway, here's my take on today's events.

Was going to go to killington.  supposed to meet up with Danny P.  Dude, i am totally sorry for bagging on killington but the word was windhold.  on alot of lifts.  I havent gotten north much this year so i just didnt want to risk it.  Powbmps drove there and called that the bear quad wasnt running and the spe quad was running at half speed.  and the wind was ripping.

so met powbmps at magic.  first run down twilight zone.  always takes me a bit to get used to skiing powder on bump skis so that run was a mess.  actually many of my runs were a mess but thats another problem.  snow on twilight was light with no crust anywhere.  Next down broomstick to blackline.  blackline had much more crust underneath but still really really good.  hit the hallows, but those are just to flat with deep snow.  snow was great in there though.  after another run or two, chris was telling me about a little path back towards the black triple.  we cut through and came out at the unloading station for the triple.  no rope across black magic, which is the uppermost section of black line.  We decided to just "take a look" but i knew chris was going no matter what.  I was nervous cause there werent any tracks leading down it at all.  Got to the top and if i didnt start sweating profusely.  Chris skied it really well, i pretty much survived it, though i did huck one of the lower boulders.  Not cause i wanted to, i had no choice.  

after that, we hit redline a couple times, magician and blackline from the regular top.  The lower steep section of redline was rather played in a hurry but other then that, coverage is good all things considered.

Great skiing with you Chris, you RIP!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip guys.  I'm jealous!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Time to revisit Gore after a boilerplate ski day/white knuckle blizzard drive home horror show of a trip 2 years ago.



I need to do the same, not sure if it'll happen this year or not though.  I also need to make some turns with you Jim!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, the all powbmps all the time video is done.  i'm uploading it to vimeo now.  chris, i threw in some beasties.  And my hand was actually very steady today.  not much shaking at all.  It came out pretty damn good, if i may say so myself.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> ok, the all powbmps all the time video is done.  i'm uploading it to vimeo now.  chris, i threw in some beasties.  And my hand was actually very steady today.  not much shaking at all.  It came out pretty damn good, if i may say so myself.



Where the eff is this shi-ite? I can't wait to see the powbmps Magic debut.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Where the eff is this shi-ite? I can't wait to see the powbmps Magic debut.



within in an hour, if the time on vimeo is accurate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> ok, the all powbmps all the time video is done.  i'm uploading it to vimeo now.  chris, i threw in some beasties.  And my hand was actually very steady today.  not much shaking at all.  It came out pretty damn good, if i may say so myself.



sick skiing by Chris

even better camera work by you Pat.  In all the sequences where he blows by you, you capture him again on the screen real quick as he continues down the hill.

looks like an amazing day


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I look like an f'in dork.

I have to say that 2knees was ripping it up on the bump skis.  I would have been crying if I hadn't brought my wider boards.  There were a s**tload of rocks and stumps but it was still sweet.  The top of Black Line was very sketchy for sure.



Sorry you are a little "shortened".  I can always save upload a sideways version .


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Wow, I look like an f'in dork.




bullshit chris, i know the conversation we had about seeing yourself on video but come on.  you were flying through, over, and off everything.  I couldnt leave out either of those hucks cause they were so sick to watch in person.  the one through the two trees on redline, i was nervous when you were debating it.  i didnt want to be picking your body parts out of a birch tree......


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude, you're up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

sick.  yous guys are pimps.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

holy shit, i need to lose some weight.......

and learn how to ski.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


>





powbmps said:


>



Well, would you look at that. I guess guys who like to ski seeded bumps can kill it in the powder too. I never would have guessed... :roll:

Nice job guys. Magic looked great. And also big props on banging out the vids within a few hours of getting home. Pat, looks like you put on about 40 pounds though... :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> holy shit, i need to lose some weight.......
> 
> and learn how to ski.



You were actually going about twice as big.

Actually had my GPS going today.  Looks like we did a whopping 6 runs.  That can't be right :lol:.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice vids. Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> in windows movie maker you can rotate 90 or 270, depending on which way you need to go.
> 
> or you can just upload that mess to vimeo, i'll download it, fix it, and make one movie out of it.
> 
> ...


do u know whow to rotate a video 45 degrees?  I have a helmet cam video where the camera was not properly adjusted.  tx.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> and learn how to ski.



Put one of the many powder snobs out there on a pair of skis with a 61mm waist and see if they do any better...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Put one of the many powder snobs out there on a pair of skis with a 61mm waist and see if they do any better...




i'm sure they'd do fine.

actually, all things considered, other then the point where i came to an almost complete stop on that last section of redline, i really cant complain. I think that vid is pretty representative as to how i skied.  

but i had a freakin blast today.  that cant be captured on anything other then my soul.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> but i had a freakin blast today.  that cant be captured on anything other then my soul.



Wanna know how I know you're gay?


:razz:

Seriously, Magic is indeed a special place. Hoping to revisit this year.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wanna know how I know you're gay?
> 
> 
> :razz:
> ...



wow, i cant even edit that now.  never post right after twisting one.

it was nice today and i do need to pick up a fatter pair of sticks.  those are inarguable facts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm sure they'd do fine.
> 
> .



I think you underestimate how much better/easier you can ski with something in the 90+ range underfoot in the conditions you were skiing in today.

You were killing it on those skinny sticks and I know it's the wizard not the wand, but it's night in day how much better I can ski in those types of conditions with my 110 waisted skis compared to my 78 or 70's. 

Honestly man,

Once you go Fat, you never go Back :lol:


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, a JimG appearance, definitely time for a Magic outing methinks.

Still waiting for the vid on my crappy connection. Can't get there this weekend unless I can convince the family (not likely), hopefully Monday.


----------



## roark (Feb 20, 2009)

sheez pat, of all the 10 people that ski magic and post online you had to get the same jacket as me huh. 

vids look good, wish I could have been there.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Right Place Right Time*

Good move going to Magic! Looks good.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> wow, i cant even edit that now.  never post right after twisting one.



are you kidding?  that is the best time to post!


----------



## danny p (Feb 21, 2009)

sick vids guys, glad you got some!  no worries about bailing pat...the 10 minutes I waited around was the only break I took for 6.5 hours!  Next time!


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> but i had a freakin blast today.  that cant be captured on anything other then my soul.



Wow, you're really getting philosophical there, Pat.  I was wondering what substances you had run into on the way home.  But then it all made sense . . .  



2knees said:


> wow, i cant even edit that now.  never post right after twisting one.





Grassi21 said:


> are you kidding?  that is the best time to post!



I should have known!

Seriously, nice videos & looks like a great day at Magic.  I gotta get out & get me some of this new snow.  And deadheadskier is right, fatter skis make the pow so much more enjoyable.  I know Pat realizes this.  It's definitely the skier not the ski but when the skiers are that good, the fatter skis make a big difference in the fun factor for those skiers.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet vids, guys! Looks like an awesome day!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

roark said:


> sheez pat, of all the 10 people that ski magic and post online you had to get the same jacket as me huh.
> 
> vids look good, wish I could have been there.



I paid $35 bucks for mine at Bob's.  couldnt turn that down.  but its already ripped in two places.

hopefully i can get back there this year.  would be cool to ski with you there now.  you must know it awfully well by now.   as in some more off the beaten path kinda way....... hint hint wink wink.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah there had to be some great stuff in the woods that we weren't aware of.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2009)

*...*

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> I paid $35 bucks for mine at Bob's.  couldnt turn that down.  but its already ripped in two places.
> 
> hopefully i can get back there this year.  would be cool to ski with you there now.  you must know it awfully well by now.   as in some more off the beaten path kinda way....... hint hint wink wink.



I have no idea what you're talking about. The east side has some great groomers if that's what you mean.:flag:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2009)

roark said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. The east side has some great groomers if that's what you mean.:flag:



so go east young man. or are you throwing me off the trail here....

seriously, give me a tour sometime.  please please please. i see that same huck in the trees on tgr over and over.  i promise i'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## roark (Feb 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> so go east young man. or are you throwing me off the trail here....
> 
> seriously, give me a tour sometime.  please please please. i see that same huck in the trees on tgr over and over.  i promise i'll keep my mouth shut.



Bust out the old yellow jacket/windpants combo and we can talk. 

I can show you some stuff but lots of folks there know waaaaay more than me. The Magic maggots are good people. Let me know next time you're up. I'll be there Monday.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like it rocked.  GD, I miss being there every week.  I'll be up Friday and Saturday, although it looks lke I won't get a ton of runs in, but, what the heck.  It's all good.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 22, 2009)

Did you guys both plan a Beastie Boys soundtrack or was it just kismet?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure what kismet means but if it means by chance, then yes, it was just that.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work guys!  Looks like it was pretty damn enjoyable.  Now I'm REALLY jealous.


----------

